# A.J. Wednesday



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

So since I've been on here a popular thread would come up every Tuesday. Tatuaje Tuesday is a thread I've used to learn more about the tats I've never seen or smoked. If there's any other huge line out there with a lot of solid sticks IMO it would have to be anything associated with A.J. Fernandez. 

Post up what your smoking by A.J. today. I'm sure there's a lot of people who never knew all the things he's had a hand in blending


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

5 Vegas AAA
A.J. Fernandez Fresh-Rolled
A. Fernandez Signature Series
Ave Maria
Ave Maria Reconquista
Diesel
Diesel Crucible
Diesel Delirium
Diesel Grind
Diesel Hair of the Dog
Diesel Shorty
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Diesel Unlimited
Diesel Wicked
Emilio AF-1
Emilio AF-2
Emilio AF Suave
Emilio Carpe Noctum
Est. 1844 Anejado
Fallen Angel
Graycliff G2 Turbo
Gurkha Park Avenue
Gurkha Sherpa
La Herencia Cubana
La Herencia Cubana Core
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
ITC 10th Anniversary
ITC Signature Summer Blend 2008
La Cuna Bin No 85
La Palina Goldie
Man O' War
Man O' War Armada
Man O' War Puro Authentico
Man O' War Ruination
Man O' War Side Projects
Man O' War Virtue
Mayimbe
Morro Castle
Nica Libre (not Potencia)
Nomad S-307
Rocky Patel Fusion
Padilla Achilles
Padilla Habano
Padilla Miami Edicion Limitada
Pinolero
Pueblo Domicana
San Lotano
San Lotano Oval
San Miguel
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Spectre


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm confused. If your a Tat enthusiast why not praise the Garcia line of cigars? After all the Tat line started in the Garcia family factory in Miami. Don Pep'in Garcia is the man.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> I'm confused. If your a Tat enthusiast why not praise the Garcia line of cigars? After all the Tat line started in the Garcia family factory in Miami. Don Pep'in Garcia is the man.


I agree, but tend to lean more towards pete johnsons blend. But I also really like A.j.....hence the thread


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I see.

In the list you posted what cigars do you consider to be the best?


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Ive only had the diesel line and man o' war and a cpl padilla. Looking to try more


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually had my first Pinolero last Wednesday, which is A.J.F latest blend. It's very good. The San Lotano Oval is always good as well. I recommend starting with either of these two.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I like it. I was thinking about what to light up, I will find me a good AJ and post it up. Lets get this gravy train rolling!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive only had a few AJ cigars. @Nelldog hooked me up with this sweet and creamy San Lotano Habano. Great cigar, thanks brother!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to get wicked thanks to a fellow BOTL


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Ive only had a few AJ cigars. @Nelldog hooked me up with this sweet and creamy San Lotano Habano. Great cigar, thanks brother!


Ive had the connecticut of this, absolutely delicious!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I had an UHC Corona and a Skull Crushed today. Yum! Might smoke a 5 Vegas AAA tomorrow. Love my maduros.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Puro Authentico Maduro....


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

surprised this happened before a fuente friday thread...

in any case i had an unholy corona earlier today...


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Time to bust out the Kitchen Sink sampler!! :smoke:


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

I got tired of being house bound due to the snow and ice today and bundled up to smoke a Spectre.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Diesel Hair of the Dog, Pinolero and a Diesel UHC Shorty. I'm a big Diesel fan! Though after 3 today I need a little break. By morning I'll be ready for more...


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Lets get this thread started with a bang.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ez-wednesday-kickoff-contest.html#post3965411


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Tombstone said:


> Lets get this thread started with a bang.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ez-wednesday-kickoff-contest.html#post3965411


you're badass


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> Puro Authentico Maduro....


+1 on this.

I've got a box on the way from the devil site.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I've had the La Amistad Salomon Sampler from CI resting for a few months now. They all seem to be on that list, so now I know what I'm smoking for the next several Wednesdays.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

FlyersFan said:


> I got tired of being house bound due to the snow and ice today and bundled up to smoke a Spectre.


How was it? I'm thinking of buying a box.


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> How was it? I'm thinking of buying a box.


It wasn't too bad. I'm not much of a reviewer so I won't try, but I can say it's unlike anything I've ever had. It's worth a try if you can get a deal on a box.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> How was it? I'm thinking of buying a box.


Cigar Rule #3 : Never buy a box of something you have never tried.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I really liked the Spectre, I would not mind picking up a box in the future.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Cigar Rule #3 : Never buy a box of something you have never tried.


I know, I know, but I have made several box and bundle purchases and haven't really been disappointed yet. Granted those purchases have been no more than 50 bucks. If it would be more then that I would try a fiver before a box purchase.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm smoking a MOW original that I got back in September. I can tell it definitely has mellowed out some, I am enjoying this smoke but prefer them fresh I like them a little more raw


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

defetis said:


> 5 Vegas AAA
> A.J. Fernandez Fresh-Rolled
> A. Fernandez Signature Series
> Ave Maria
> ...


This excerpt is from Katman Cross when reviewing the Diesel Delirium:



> This blend doesn't fit in with those cigars. It is a move by the company, which is not AJ Fernandez as I stated earlier&#8230;.to move into the high premium market.
> 
> And what really surprises me, go to the AJ Fernandez web site and see that the rep was being straight with me. The only cigars shown are San Lotano, Pinolero and Mayimbe.
> 
> Man O' War is not an AJ blend. It is another company; another blender using the fact that these cigars are made in AJ's factory. This is a real shock to me and very misleading by the online stores.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> This excerpt is from Katman Cross when reviewing the Diesel Delirium:


~clip~


> Man O' War is not an AJ blend. It is another company; another blender using the fact that these cigars are made in AJ's factory. This is a real shock to me and very misleading by the online stores.


~clip~

Well that explains why I always thought 99% of the MoW line sucked big donkey dick.

Katman rocks.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

WTF?!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

defetis said:


> WTF?!


Was excited for this, but now it seems that perhaps I have no AJ Fernandez cigars with which to participate... "Doh":doh:


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I see no reason it can't be an A.J. manufactured day. You can blend up the best blend in the world but if you got a bunch of monkeys manufacturing them it will not matter. To me the original blend is just one piece of the puzzle. You need to have good people to make it, good tobacco to make it from, good quality control to keep it consistent.

If people don't want to smoke a AJ manufactured and not blended then that is their choice. This is just supposed to be enjoyable, why not let it be just that. 

On a side note for the contest I will count anything from the original list posted, its on Wikipedia and that's close enough for me.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Yay!:rotfl:
Just realized I do have an "Est. 1844 Anejado", but that'd be no fun to smoke 4 weeks in a row... Excited to join in on this:bounce:


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Little chilly out but I got my AJ fix, maybe another later


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

aj everyday

i didn't realize how truly UGLY this stick is until trying to get a good pic of it (impossible)

smokes f'n great though, unholy perfecto:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I know it isn't lit/being smoked in the picture. Sorry, hopefully it won't count against me. :boom:

Bought a five pack to try, and must say I enjoyed the first one I smoked yesterday ROTT. Waiting to let the others (this one included) get a little time in my humidor. Has a hickory BBQ/Smoke smell pre-light. While my palette isn't developed enough to pick up many flavors other than pepper and tobacco, I could taste the smoke taste/smell in the 2nd third. Will keep some in stock if I can keep finding good deals on them.


----------



## nice_ash (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is my entry for today. My first MoW thanks to a BOTL and it's thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Smoked this earlier...


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Nica Libre while walking the hound dog.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Knights Templar in the Cali sun








Edit: Why is my pic upside down?! This uploader is wonky as hell. Well, at least the Aussie's will see it right. :tongue1:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Knights Templar in the Cali sun
> View attachment 48072
> 
> 
> Edit: Why is my pic upside down?! This uploader is wonky as hell. Well, at least the Aussie's will see it right. :tongue1:


just get a photo bucket account and use that. Makes life so much easier


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

man o war ruination for me.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> just get a photo bucket account and use that. Makes life so much easier


I did that, but then my pics disappeared out of the first 2 threads I put up using it. How do u do it? With the cut/paste from photobucket, or the image icon (from link) on puff? Or other?
Will be putting up pic on this thread later, so I'd like to have it work, thanks in advance


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

@seanthevans 
I copy the img tag and paste it in my post. That should link the image to the post.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Pinolero Corona for the 1st AJ Wednesday

I believe I could smoke this every Wednesday for the next few weeks


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> @seanthevans
> I copy the img tag and paste it in my post. That should link the image to the post.


Right. Copy image code and paste in reply.... Works like a charm!

La Herencia Cubana Core dagger









And what's left of it..... I liked it except for it unravelled on me.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Double post


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm working on a Diesel Unlimited D5. 

I don't think I can finish it, too damn strong for me, that's after over a year of rest.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

My first AJ ever, picked up a Man O War Sampler at the beginning of the new year:


Right off the bat I liked this cigar. Small in size, but not flavor


A cleverly photoshop'd image


It may have been good to the last drop, but started going bitter shortly after this, and I didn't feel like purging/have work early tomorrow, so I'll never know. Until next time.


HAPPY A.J. WEDNESDAY TO ALL:smoke:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I see you got photobucket figured out


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Its that time of the month...run and hide!!!! Oh wait I ment that time of the week. 

Not sure if its an AJ. Did not see one way or another on the contras. I think it is just a smaller Nica Libre. Tastes the same to me so I am calling close enough.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

AAA torpedo, like these better than the robusto










and this was earlier:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

San Lotano Oval Habano


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Put it as a thumbnail, as the picture was HUGE..didn't want to jack the board up!

Now, just waiting a couple of hours until I go enjoy another Spectre.. does that count as a double entry?!


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

LHC Oscuro Fuerte


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

MOW Ruination in the garage since we are finally getting some rain.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

At the B&M lounge enjoying a San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

San lotano oval maduro


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

3 SL's in a row.....


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> 3 SL's in a row.....


Do you see my pic? I don't but sometimes it takes a minute


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Had to get the Oval and break the trend, eh Brendan!? :lol:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

No pic. Do you use photo bucket?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> No pic. Do you use photo bucket?


No, I use the go advanced button next to post quick reply then try to attach. sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Use photobucket... Always works. More steps but they show up.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> Had to get the Oval and break the trend, eh Brendan!? :lol:


I was just thinking, "Damn, I need to pick up an San Lotano Maduro to try"

also: Listen to Justin - I made a photobucket last week and it has served me well. No more issues.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I was just thinking, "Damn, I need to pick up an Oval to try"


I think I'm going to pick up a bull for next week. So far all of the SL's I have tried have been good.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I think I'm going to pick up a bull for next week. So far all of the SL's I have tried have been good.


I had the option Saturday, but opted for a Sam Leccia White instead, and took home my first T52 as well... next time- so many can't be wrong!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

That Sam leccia white is pretty good for a 3-4 buck stick


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Use photobucket... Always works. More steps but they show up.


Ok, i got photobucket. How do i get it on here now? Thanks in advance


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Copy the IMG code and paste it in the reply.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

You have to upload your pictures into photobucket first.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> You have to upload your pictures into photobucket first.


Thank you!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Great smoke, first time...loved it


@sullen you got me on that V cutter, picked up one today and I love that CUT! thanks for the tip


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Man O War - also a big fan of the V cut




Working my way through Anthology Sampler


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Today...a 3 year old, seasoned Diesel Unholy Cocktail...Mmmm!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Tombstone said:


>


how is this one? not sure which aj im smoking today


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Fallen Angel



Dont let the tacky band fool ya, this is a great cigar. Really liking the unique notes that the oscuro process brings out of the Sumatra wrapper.

Ive only had a few AJs but with this one and the San Lotanos Ive had, its clear this guy is is doing something right!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

The virtue is a good smoke. Not my favorite Man O' War or CT wrapper but nice none the less. I use it as a change of pace. I really enjoy the standard Man O' War.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

the virtue is actually the only MoW i like! crazy right?
i dont even like the puro coronas that everyone gets all giddy over.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

You mean this one Sullen? I don't like the regular but the maduro is tasty.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> You mean this one Sullen? I don't like the regular but the maduro is tasty.


I'm feeling giddy all over!:rofl::woohoo::rotfl::bounce::roll:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> You mean this one Sullen? I don't like the regular but the maduro is tasty.


yep..... i tried two of each wrapper (i gave all the mow's second chances, some third chances) ... don't know why but they didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Grabbed a 10 pack that came in today, but had one from a sampler that's been resting about a week. Was trying to decide between this and a Fallen Angel, but decided to go with the core.

Lit and burned great down to the end, enjoyed it and can definitely see it being in a regular rotation for me. A bit of pepper here and there, but never overpowering (and more picked up through the nose when retro).


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

San Lotano Connie for me. Going very nicely with a pot of tea and spice cookies.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Not bad at all


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Pinolero


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

San Lotano Requiem Maduro. Good cigar, but personally I think the Oval Maduro is a little better


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

requiem? is that a new line?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Man o war ruination. I cant get the pictures to post. I have photobucket and it's still not working. I am sure I am doing something wrong.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

sullen said:


> requiem? is that a new line?


Not sure of the release date, but I believe it's a more recent release than the the Oval line. The B&M just received a few boxes last week. The Requiem blend also comes in a Habano wrapper.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I went with the Puro Authentico Natural - I think I also received my first taste of ammonia. It was not pleasant, and I cut out a little over half-way.


edit: just noticed that burn line, dayyum


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bshambo said:


> Man o war ruination. I cant get the pictures to post. I have photobucket and it's still not working. I am sure I am doing something wrong.


Copy IMG code. Paste code in reply.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Enjoyed a delicious San Lotano Oval Connecticut Torpedo!


----------



## adkJerry (Mar 6, 2014)

Right on gentlemen! I enjoy AJ cigars so much, even though I'm stuck at work right now, I'm enjoying watching other people enjoy his blends


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

adkJerry said:


> Right on gentlemen! I enjoy AJ cigars so much, even though I'm stuck at work right now, I'm enjoying watching other people enjoy his blends


Maybe next week you can light one up with us.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> Not sure of the release date, but I believe it's a more recent release than the the Oval line. The B&M just received a few boxes last week. The Requiem blend also comes in a Habano wrapper.


they must be BM only, didn't find a damn thing va google, cept for a few empty boxes on ebay.. 
thats a great name for a blend. hopefully someone starts shipping them.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

oh that time again, i smoke AJF everyday, don't need a weds for an excuse!

this was my morning smoke today, will probably have a san lotano maduro later...


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

@sullen thats the spirit Aj lovefest everyday. His work got me to try my first cigar and we offered his Man O' War and Ave Maria to our wedding guests so you know I am down with the clown.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> @sullen thats the spirit Aj lovefest everyday. His work got me to try my first cigar and we offered his Man O' War and Ave Maria to our wedding guests so you know I am down with the clown.


Nice!

I smoke a lot, so the quality of his "budget" cigars is a fav of mine. I rarely go a day without smoking an AJF smoke. 
_Usually_ later in the day when im not on here is why you don't see them in the 'whatareyousmoking' thread daily.
I've been meaning to spark this SL-M for a few days now, I'll take a pic and come back and post it if I don't get to it later.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I love video conference calls 
Happy AJ Wednesday!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

decided to go with a nica libre instead.
it''s good thing the tabacalera fernandez double perfectos taste better than they look, normally i wouldn't even take a pic of this monstrosity


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm also having a Nica Libre double perfecto.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

oh **** it, it's weds!
((i smoke way too many cigars on days i dont have cigarettes!!!))


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Had my first Diesel today. Hair of the Dog Saloman from the La Amistad Sampler.









Got down to the last inch and a half before the wind pushed me inside.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> oh **** it, it's weds!
> ((i smoke way too many cigars on days i dont have cigarettes!!!))


Is that #4 today from what i've see here and the what are you smoking now?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Had my first Spectre last night. Definitely a very different smoke. It was like a leathery peppery smoked-meat flavor. I thoroughly enjoyed it but not ready to buy a box. Have to smoke the rest of them. I will say that it burned absolutely perfect.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> Is that #4 today from what i've see here and the what are you smoking now?


yea that's 4, smoking the san lotano^^^ now.... :der:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> yea that's 4, smoking the san lotano^^^ now.... :der:


have you had the bull?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

yea, i like them, they're great at CB pricing, i don't think i'd smoke them at CI's 10$/per with so much else to choose from at that price range though.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Diesel Shorty.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

sullen said:


> yea, i like them, they're great at CB pricing, i don't think i'd smoke them at CI's 10$/per with so much else to choose from at that price range though.


I am a huge AJ fan & bought a box of Bull's when they came out just on the fact I love all San Lotano's. I have to say I have been disappointed with the few I have had so far. maybe they need to rest for a few more months.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Est. 1844 Anejado


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Diesel Uhc


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I am a huge AJ fan & bought a box of Bull's when they came out just on the fact I love all San Lotano's. I have to say I have been disappointed with the few I have had so far. maybe they need to rest for a few more months.


i think so, because i bought one 5 pack and they were really really (like **** me this can't be a CI cigar its that good, good) REALLY good..... then i got another 5 soon after that and they weren't as good as the first 5 were... 
the only thing i could figure is the first ones were sittng for a bit before i got them, as no size differences to be making a flavor change. 
I've got 3 left, 1 of the first 5 and 2 of the second 5 still here, need to have another soon.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> i think so, because i bought one 5 pack and they were really really (like **** me this can't be a CI cigar its that good, good) REALLY good..... then i got another 5 soon after that and they weren't as good as the first 5 were...
> the only thing i could figure is the first ones were sittng for a bit before i got them, as no size differences to be making a flavor change.
> I've got 3 left, 1 of the first 5 and 2 of the second 5 still here, need to have another soon.


Today isn't over . You won't do it! I say bonus drawing entry if you do!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> Today isn't over . You won't do it! I say bonus drawing entry if you do!


lol, well it's raining so im sure as **** not going to the store to get ciggs.....
i was thinking about having one more cigar, but not sure if i wanna do two SLs in a row....


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> lol, well it's raining so im sure as **** not going to the store to get ciggs.....
> i was thinking about having one more cigar, but not sure if i wanna do two SLs in a row....


I'm kinda in the mood for a fallen Angel later after this diesel. They remind me of your famous bird cigars


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> Est. 1844 Anejado


How do you like it? I have been eyeballing it but have not tried one yet.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

defetis said:


> I'm kinda in the mood for a fallen Angel later after this diesel. They remind me of your famous bird cigars


now this is a cigar I am in love with


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Obviously you fine Gentleman are enjoying A.J Wednesday...some more than others, but I won't mention any names... LoL

For me, had the Emilio AF Suave Corona

This is quite an emotional cigar roller coaster. Started off blah, good but one dimensional , then developed into some really nice wood & nutty flavors about half way. As soon as you get into it, and want more of that, it switches to a subtle spice & grass flavors. Goes back to meh, then a freshly mowed lawn at the end. The stick is attractive, constructions is flawless, and the burn was razor sharp throughout. I'd say it's worth adding to your budget ($5-7) smoke list.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> I'm kinda in the mood for a fallen Angel later after this diesel. They remind me of your famous bird cigars


ya think so!? hmmm gotta ponder that the next one i have.
went with an ambrosia spice.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

ok I am going to try another one of these...









cut..of course...with this


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

hmmm...why didnt my pics show up


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> hmmm...why didnt my pics show up


Dey did, u jus can't see em


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Dey did, u jus can't see em


ok well that's strange lol


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> ok well that's strange lol


You used the site uploader, right? It doesn't show you the pics for some time, but everyone else can see them.
I'd suggest getting a photobucket acct - free, quick, and you can paste HTML tags right into posts.
It'll also keep your pics from being tiny thumbnails - see those large ones below? Photobucket. It's clutch - wish I would have just done it right off the bat myself, but it took some convincing. Now I preach it.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Dey did, u jus can't see em


btw...I lived my entire life in the Philly burbs up till 2 years ago


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You used the site uploader, right? It doesn't show you the pics for some time, but everyone else can see them.
> I'd suggest getting a photobucket acct - free, quick, and you can paste HTML tags right into posts.
> It'll also keep your pics from being tiny thumbnails - see those large ones below? Photobucket. It's clutch - wish I would have just done it right off the bat myself, but it took some convincing. Now I preach it.


nice. thanks for the heads up. much appreciated


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah this sites pic uploader is pretty much useless!

so what do you think of the bull revisited?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

sullen said:


> yeah this sites pic uploader is pretty much useless!
> 
> so what do you think of the bull revisited?


I gotta admit...I'm thinking of another box...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Tombstone said:


> How do you like it? I have been eyeballing it but have not tried one yet.


I enjoyed it quite a bit. Pepper and chocolate with a fair amount of smoke. There was some slight bitterness so could probably gain from a little rest.

For the price, fantastic cigar!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Late-night AJ



Side Project 52C


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey mike. Mike mike mike Mike mike. Hey mike guess what day it!?! HUUUUUUMMMMMP DAYYYYYY!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Had to pick one up and try it. Very pleasant. I will have to get some San Lotanos next.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Ryan ! @Tombstone I was just trying to decide what stick to burn today! This is an awesome selection


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

@defeetis they all have some rest on them except the Reconquesta that I got last week. I would say do a Park Ave. I know your hatred of Gurkha runs deep but with an open mind you might enjoy it. I think it is one of the better Gurkhas.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Tombstone said:


> @defeetis they all have some rest on them except the Reconquesta that I got last week. I would say do a Park Ave. I know your hatred of Gurkha runs deep but with an open mind you might enjoy it. I think it is one of the better Gurkhas.


I finally tried a Reconquista the other week and was horribly disappointed. terrible tight draw. I have 9 more of them resting so hopefully that one was just a turd


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I finally tried a Reconquista the other week and was horribly disappointed. terrible tight draw. I have 9 more of them resting so hopefully that one was just a turd


I smoked one when I first started smoking and don't really have an opinion one way or another. It burned well, I recently picked up a few and look forward to revisiting them.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Figured I'd try a couple more of the singles I've got..maybe do the MoW Virtue next week before going back to some Spectres and COREs


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

hotd


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

hotd


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Man O' War Ruination. My first Man O' War and a very tasty smoke.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Mayimbe and Highland Park 12


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

HOTD. Hadn't smoked one in a while and I sort of forgot how much I likee. Glad I laid down a nice stash of them a little while back :cowboyic9:


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Oval Maduro


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro. Not the prettiest of cigars. Thick wrapper caused some minor burn issues, but worth the hassle. Nice kick right off the bat smoothing out a bit into a nice finish.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

All I can say is this smoke is baseline and I'm in awe. I don't get it. I usually don't care for naturals but these flavors are killer and stay on the tongue from draw to draw. High in my books for aj's best blends

Thanks Ryan @Tombstone enjoying and will b buying more


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad to hear you like it. Its the smoke that got me into cigars.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

sorry, but still think these suck.
this one was 2 years old, thought the age might've refined it... meh


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Tombstone said:


> Glad to hear you like it. Its the smoke that got me into cigars.


What can I expect with the other two ave? I need to read up on them but wouldn't mind hearing your personal take


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

The imaculata is fairly new to me. I smoked one. I thought it was more peppery. The reconquesta again I only had once. It was more earthy and strong hay flavor if I remember correctly. I have enjoyed them all but like the regular the best.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great stick, tough keeping it up in this 40mph wind


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Much better than the ruination.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Double post....


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

unholy toro 
think it's my last one
wish they sold boxes of these


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Ruination, and an evening spent under the car. Had to fight the temptation to light it with the torch I use on seized bolts...


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I enjoy them.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

had this earlier:









will probably smoke another ajf later tonight that i normally wouldnt post but ill log back on and join the par-tay
aj-everyday~!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

i smoked that grind today, thanks @Tombstone.....pics and review to come


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Oval Robusto w/an absolutely gorgeous oily wrapper.



I dont smoke a lot of AJs sticks but this one had great flavors right out of the gate. Unfortunately it tunneled badly about 20 min in so I had to chuck it. Really liked the profile though so Ill be giving it another go.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good cigar but I HATE the rg


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

nightcap ~ morro castle ~ g'nyte puff


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Diesel UHC


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Can still say haven't had an AJ blend/cigar I haven't enjoyed yet.. Pinolero Maduro will def become a regular alongside the CORE and Spectre for me..now to find a Mayimbe to try..wish some local B&Ms carried AJ.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Mayimbe is good kinda beefy.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Smoking my first mayimbe right now. So far so good.


Drez_ said:


> Can still say haven't had an AJ blend/cigar I haven't enjoyed yet.. Pinolero Maduro will def become a regular alongside the CORE and Spectre for me..now to find a Mayimbe to try..wish some local B&Ms carried AJ.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with @Drez_ . AJ knows how to blend a good smoke.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Smoking an aged UHC, I like the fresh ones they have a nice strong raw taste I like, this aged one has some real punch to it.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to @Scott_TX first little devil and will not be the last. One of my favorite MoWs so far and I really like the line.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

I need to get back in this thread. Smoked a Diesel UHC double perfecto this morning and maybe something else this evening we will see


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Almost everyday is an AJ day for me. Great cigars at a good price point.

Today was UHC, Ruination and a Phalanx. Might even end the day with a Spectre.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Not bad but not my favorite A.J.


----------



## Scott_TX (Mar 18, 2013)

Tombstone, I choose to enjoy one of my Man-O-War Little Devil's tonight, thank you for turning me on to this thread.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Helped a friend clean his garage last night so we have some room to work on stuff. Didn't have time to post this yesterday but had me an 1844.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Just had AJ's Man 'O War my first one. It was very good, and makes me want to grab a Ruination next time I stop by my B&M. I really liked this better than the Toranos I've tried.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

forgot about this thread, Pinolero Maduro toro last night


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

There is a planned power outage at work today for a couple hours so I brought this to help kill some time.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't know that AJ Fernandez made half of those in the list. I've had several of them, but I am going to make it a point to try all of them. He's definitely one of my favorite ligador.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

He makes a lot of great cigars. I was able to get in a Diesel Unlimited yesterday but did not snap a picture.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning puffers


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

Unholy cocktail, love that leathery pa broadleaf


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Man O' War Virtue. Can't say I liked it that much, though it was pretty pleasant in the second third. Just not enough going on.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

UHC watching NHL Playoffs


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

cutpaperglue said:


> Man O' War Virtue. Can't say I liked it that much, though it was pretty pleasant in the second third. Just not enough going on.


I too smoked this today. I found it to be just OK. But I couldn't get lost in it enough to get the stress off my mind.


----------



## Scott_TX (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you Tombstone for another great cigar. Tonight I enjoyed the Man O' War that you sent.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I always forget now good these are


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems to be AJ May for me. So far this month, I have smoked a couple of Diesels, some EST 1844's, a Spectre, a couple of MOW, a fine but strong Pinolero, and a couple of very smokey AJ Signature Series. It is almost an AJ a day month for me but I love Nicaraguan cigars!


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

Tombstone said:


>


Nice picture, cool cup to go along with a awesome cigar... Don't see the not bumble bees you were talking to me about. Maybe try to spray some more bug spray at them :biggrin:


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

San Lotano Oval maddy for me. These just get better and better each time!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Enjoying yet another great best bang for the buck A.J. smoke thanks to @Keeper01


1844


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great sticks!



AuTechCoM said:


> Enjoying yet another great best bang for the buck A.J. smoke thanks to @Keeper01
> 
> 
> 1844


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Keeper01 said:


> Great sticks!


I am going to be honest. I really enjoyed the first 1/3 but after that i started picking up on a weird black licorice/anisette flavor (I love black licorice candy and liquors) but it was almost like a avanti and i just couldn't get into it. Maybe it needed some more rest because it did tunnel at first. but like most A.J.'s the construction and burn was perfect. But this is on my "give it another chance" list.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

They could use more rest as they were a little wet when I got them and the ones that I let rest did taste a different than what these are like now. They're still one of my favorite everyday sticks.



AuTechCoM said:


> I am going to be honest. I really enjoyed the first 1/3 but after that i started picking up on a weird black licorice/anisette flavor (I love black licorice candy and liquors) but it was almost like a avanti and i just couldn't get into it. Maybe it needed some more rest because it did tunnel at first. but like most A.J.'s the construction and burn was perfect. But this is on my "give it another chance" list.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Usually love AJ cigars. This one hasn't been any didferent


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

URL=http://s8.photobucket.com/user/wizardofgore/media/cigars/20140521_131710_zpsxpx8iysy.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Having a Man O' War Phalanx with the wife.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Man O War Virtue toro this morn, and a Sol Cubano tonight :smoke:


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

HOTD


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Pinolero Maduro torpedo


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Just sparked a Ruination. The excessive ambient humidity had me worried, but so far it's burning perfectly.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Tombstone. Thank you again Ryan. These are damn good so far


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

San Lotano Habano toro during the game tonight


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

defetis said:


> @Tombstone. Thank you again Ryan. These are damn good so far


Glad you are enjoying them. AJ makes some great cigars.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the smoke Joel. Regular San Latano is new to me. I have only smoked the Oval previously.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a La Herencia Cubana robusto earlier for breakfast.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

when the puck drops tonight


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

diesel delirium . . . 

i wasnt expecting much from this after the letdowns of the wicked and crucible.
im only about a quater of the way into it, and this has exceeded all expectations.
very complex, it's shifted flavors majorly twice already.

as far as im concerned this is the first limited edition diesel they got right.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised how this rocky is


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Ave Maria toro


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

defetis said:


> Surprised how this rocky is


how is it? I bought a 5er in January to lay down for at least a year as I have read that rest makes them better.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

This one has 8 months. Surprisingly good


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

sullen said:


> diesel delirium . . .
> 
> i wasnt expecting much from this after the letdowns of the wicked and crucible.
> im only about a quater of the way into it, and this has exceeded all expectations.
> ...


Is it as strong nicotine-wise as they make it out to be?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Is it as strong nicotine-wise as they make it out to be?


Not sure, im pretty much immune to the effects of nicotine, but it's only medium in body.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Enjoyed the Fallen Angel for its not typical AJ profile. I can see that this one would benefit from age to bring out the oil in the Oscuro wrap and mellow the black pepper finish. What's not typical is un roasted Almonds! I could see getting a box of these and ferret it away for a year or more and then share it with all my AJ fan brothers to blow them away!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


>


great smoke!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Wednesday! This one only went for an hour, i was kind of surprised i usually get max time out of smokes


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> Happy Wednesday! This one only went for an hour, i was kind of surprised i usually get max time out of smokes


how was it though?


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> how was it though?


Oh it was good! Very consistent. That's why I like aj


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i just hate that damn oval press.
will have to try the regular SL CT one of these days..


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

AAA torpedo.
these arent bad in the smaller rg.
the original big robusto sucks imo.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

sullen said:


> AAA torpedo.
> these arent bad in the smaller rg.
> the original big robusto sucks imo.


I will never by a 5 Vegas again. First box I ever bought was cask strength and they were awful to burn through. Maybe my fault but that's how its gonna b


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> I will never by a 5 Vegas again. First box I ever bought was cask strength and they were awful to burn through. Maybe my fault but that's how its gonna b


yeah most 5v completely blow, i cant argue that.
this and the classic are the only ones that are smokeable.

the classic is a decent medium sumatra
and the AAA was the second blend of the two that were being decided between to go to market as the diesel unholy.
the rest of the serie A really suck, as does the AAA robusto, but it isn't bad in 50rg.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Wish I could have smoked an AJ but the humidity here was too opressive. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Pinolero maduro, this is a good cigar


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


>


How was it?


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

They're great, one of my favorite Maduros. Coffee chocolate barnyard, kind of like a Padron x000 on steroids.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone want to do Thompson house brand Thursday?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MattyVan said:


> Anyone want to do Thompson house brand Thursday?


Ummmm, let me think about that one for a second. NO!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

MattyVan said:


> Anyone want to do Thompson house brand Thursday?


He smokes crack, what'd you expect?


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Tombstone said:


>


Great pic and that looks like the perfect way to spend an evening. I mean, besides having to be in Philly.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

New World


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

San Lantano Maduro Robusto


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Joe K said:


> New World


How was the new world?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> How was the new world?


New World might be his best yet. I got a 5 pack on Tuesday, smoked 2 already. I stopped in my b&m before he put 3 boxes out on Monday and the 3 boxes are empty already. It's along the lines of a LFD double ligero to me.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> How was the new world?


Might be his best yet. My b&m put out 3 boxes on Monday and they are all gone. The owner told me the feedback he's getting is that they are being compared to Padron. I thought it was along the lines of a LFD double ligero. I'm a fan


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


>


If you haven't had one yet, you're in for a treat!
Excellent stick.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

brimy623 said:


> If you haven't had one yet, you're in for a treat!
> Excellent stick.


Seems fantastic for the low price. I don't think it quite makes San Lotano territory for me, but it's darn close and at the price that's pretty great. I'm only an inch in but it's off to a great start.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> Seems fantastic for the low price. I don't think it quite makes San Lotano territory for me, but it's darn close and at the price that's pretty great. I'm only an inch in but it's off to a great start.


Which SL? I've only had "The Bull" and really liked it but haven't had any of the others.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

brimy623 said:


> Which SL? I've only had "The Bull" and really liked it but haven't had any of the others.


The Oval Maduros. One of the very best Maduros IMO.

One gripe I have about the New World is the finish is pretty short.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> The Oval Maduros. One of the very best Maduros IMO.
> 
> One gripe I have about the New World is the finish is pretty short.


It's definitely not the longest finish, but I didn't find it too short.

I might burn another later for AJ Wednesday.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

my final verdict after smoking one is that it's a good cigar and a great value. Since I can't pick up cheap Lotanos on auction any more these will make an acceptable substitute that won't make me feel sorry for myself. Should be a hit at its price point.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

AJ at his best. tasty


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Been sitting on this guy for 6 months. Real nice cocoa and earthy flavors.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> Been sitting on this guy for 6 months. Real nice cocoa and earthy flavors.


Looks nice. I have one from last christmas that will not be making it to this christmas.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

My first San Lotano The Bull. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


>


How was that New World? I've been eyeballing that one for a bit now


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

momo439 said:


> How was that New World? I've been eyeballing that one for a bit now


They're really good. Think San Lotano Maduro on steroids.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

About halfway through a San Lotano Oval. :ss


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> About halfway through a San Lotano Oval. :ss


Post your thoughts on it...I just reviewed mine the other night. It was amazing! :bowdown:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like I'm a little tardy to the party. Happy AJ Wednesday nonetheless!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> Post your thoughts on it...I just reviewed mine the other night. It was amazing! :bowdown:


Great cigar. I would say most (if not all) of the San Lotano family of cigars are in my top 10.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

momo439 said:


> How was that New World? I've been eyeballing that one for a bit now


not a fan. Cheap feeling wrapper leaf, short finish. A poor man's San Lotano.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

My first ever Diesel Unholy Cocktail. It's been in my humi for a little over a year and I've spent this time reading reviews here with a lot of people saying they are really good after a bit of time. Yea, you guys are right, this smoke is awesome.


----------

